#  > قوانین سایت >  > نظرات و پیشنهادات | Site Issues & Feedback >  > بخش رسیدگی به امور ثبت نام و فعال سازی عضویت >  >  تمدید اشتراک

## rayka

مبلغ دویست هزار ریال از کارت 8574-3481-8610-6219 به کارت 1619 بنام ذکریا محمودی انتقال یافت .لطفا برای فعال سازی اشتراک اقام نمایید. با تشکر :تمدید اشتراک:

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## nekooee

> مبلغ دویست هزار ریال از کارت 8574-3481-8610-6219 به کارت 1619 بنام ذکریا محمودی انتقال یافت .لطفا برای فعال سازی اشتراک اقام نمایید. با تشکر


سلام
از بالای سسایت ثبت فیش بانکی باید بزنید. آیا زدید؟
وقتی از درگاه پرداخت خود سایت پرداخت نمایید بلافاصله فعال میشید در غیر اینصورت تا چند روز طول میکشه. چون هر روز امکان بررسی حساب ها نیست و ما کارمندی برای این کار نداریم. برای همین همیشه از دوستان میخوام که آنلاین پرداخت کنند.
احتمالا شما تاریخ اشتراکتون تمام شده و باید آنلاین 30 هزارتومان پرداخت می کردید برای اینکه 20 تومان پرداخت کنید غیر آنلاین پرداخت کردید. به محض اتمام اشتراک قبلی شما باید 30 هزارتومان کامل را بپردازید!
فقط در صورتی می توانید 20 تومان بپردازید که اشتراک فعلی هنوز تمام نشده باشد.
نکته جالب اکانت شما این هست که از سال 2008 تا کنون فقط 9 ارسال داشتید. تا این اندازه صرفا مصرف کننده هستید؟ لطفا این فرهنگ رو بزارید کنار و به دوستان خود کمک کنید. فقط فایل دانلود نکنید!
موفق باشید

----------


## Rahmatimahdi

36933شمارهء فاکتور
بنام مهدی رحمتی
نام کاربری  RAHMATIMAHDI
جهت فعال سازی اشتراک هدیهء خرید

----------


## rayka

با سلام خدمت همکار محترم . اولا پرداخت  قبل از پایان اشتراک بوده  ثانیا پرداخت  انلاین اکثرا با قطع و وصل همراه است  ودرست تراکنش ها انجام نمیشود ومشکلات هک وفیشینگ اینترنت ضعیف وعوامل دیگر فضای مجازی که مشکلات خودش را دارد . ترجیح داده میشود که از روش امن تری پرداخت انجام شود  و ضمنا مابه التفات 20 و30 انقدر تفات فاحشی ندارد  که احتمال کلک زدن باشد ومشترک بخواهد بیست هزار تومان پراخت کند .در هر صورت بری اینکه جای شبه ای نماند که کلکی در کار بوده ده هزار تومان دیگر نیز پرداخت میکنم و به اطلاع میرسانم بعد از ان اشتراک فعال شود 
                                                                                                                                                                   با تشکر

----------


## ghitanaz

من پرداخت برخط زرین پال رو انجام دادم. شماره پیگیری 519319 که زرین پال متصل به درپاه بانک پاسارگاد هست.
مبلغ تمدید اشتراک 200000ریال
لطفا بررسی پرداخت وتمدید اشتراک را میسر سازید

----------


## javamobira

> سلام
> از بالای سسایت ثبت فیش بانکی باید بزنید. آیا زدید؟
> وقتی از درگاه پرداخت خود سایت پرداخت نمایید بلافاصله فعال میشید در غیر اینصورت تا چند روز طول میکشه. چون هر روز امکان بررسی حساب ها نیست و ما کارمندی برای این کار نداریم. برای همین همیشه از دوستان میخوام که آنلاین پرداخت کنند.
> احتمالا شما تاریخ اشتراکتون تمام شده و باید آنلاین 30 هزارتومان پرداخت می کردید برای اینکه 20 تومان پرداخت کنید غیر آنلاین پرداخت کردید. به محض اتمام اشتراک قبلی شما باید 30 هزارتومان کامل را بپردازید!
> فقط در صورتی می توانید 20 تومان بپردازید که اشتراک فعلی هنوز تمام نشده باشد.
> نکته جالب اکانت شما این هست که از سال 2008 تا کنون فقط 9 ارسال داشتید. تا این اندازه صرفا مصرف کننده هستید؟ لطفا این فرهنگ رو بزارید کنار و به دوستان خود کمک کنید. فقط فایل دانلود نکنید!
> موفق باشید



با عرض سلام به اقای نکویی می خواستم اشتراکم تمدید کنم وجزو اشتراک VIP2 شوم در صورت امکان راهنمایی بفرمایید

----------


## nekooee

> با عرض سلام به اقای نکویی می خواستم اشتراکم تمدید کنم وجزو اشتراک VIP2 شوم در صورت امکان راهنمایی بفرمایید


سلام
فعال شدید

----------


## ghitanaz

برادر 
درخواست ما رو اگر ارجاع بدید مدیر محترم بررسی کنه ممنون میشم
سه پست قبلیواریز موفق و صورتحساب دارم
اگر هم نا موفق بوده باشه که پرداخت موفق بوده تا الان ۴روز گذشته و قطعا به حسابم عودت میشد.

----------


## javamobira

> سلام
> فعال شدید



تشکر فراوان از مدیر عزیز در مورد تمدید مبلغ اشتراک سالیانه چقدر باید بریزم

----------


## nekooee

> تشکر فراوان از مدیر عزیز در مورد تمدید مبلغ اشتراک سالیانه چقدر باید بریزم


سلام
تمدید اشتراک فقط تا قبل از پایان اکانت قبلی و از طریق درگاه سایت امکان پذیر هست

----------


## nekooee

> برادر 
> درخواست ما رو اگر ارجاع بدید مدیر محترم بررسی کنه ممنون میشم
> سه پست قبلیواریز موفق و صورتحساب دارم
> اگر هم نا موفق بوده باشه که پرداخت موفق بوده تا الان ۴روز گذشته و قطعا به حسابم عودت میشد.


به هیچ عنوان به صورت دستی به هیچ شماره کارتی پول واریز نفرمایید که اصلا قابل پیگیری هم نیست. فقط باید از درگاه آنلاین سایت پرداخت انجام بشه و در صورتی مشکل خوردید و پول کسر شد ولی حساب شما فعال نشد و بعد از 24 ساعت هم پول به حسابتون برگشت نخورد از طریق بخش ارتباط با ما پیام ارسال کنید و مشخصات پرداخت را هم بنویسید تا اکانت شما فعال بشه.

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## javamobira

[QUOTE=nekooee;632648]به هیچ عنوان به صورت دستی به هیچ شماره کارتی پول واریز نفرمایید که اصلا قابل پیگیری هم نیست. فقط باید از درگاه آنلاین سایت پرداخت انجام بشه و در صورتی مشکل خوردید و پول کسر شد ولی حساب شما فعال نشد و بعد از 24 ساعت هم پول به حسابتون برگشت نخورد از طریق بخش ارتباط با ما پیام ارسال کنید و مشخصات پرداخت را هم بنویسید تا اکانت شما فعال بشه.[/QUO

با تشکر از مدیر عزیز دقیقا به همان روشی  که فر مودید اقدام کردم وبه  صورت انلاین از قسمت پرداخت اشتراک اقدام به واریز نمودم با تشکر

----------


## امین محمدی

با سلام 
نام کاربری امین محمدی 
حدودا ده روز پیش مبلغ سی هزار تومان واریز شده است اما خبری از فعال شدن کاربری بنده نیست لطفا پیگیری فرمایید 
دم عیدی سرمان شلوغه و بدون دسترسی به انجمن کار ها راه نمیفته 
با سپاس

----------


## امین محمدی

تاریخ پرداخت 99.12.11 ساعت 00.57 دقیقه بامداد
شماره حساب xxxxxxx762003 بانک صادرات با نام بهزاد محمدی مستقیم از درگاه پرداخت شده است

----------


## nekooee

> با سلام 
> نام کاربری امین محمدی 
> حدودا ده روز پیش مبلغ سی هزار تومان واریز شده است اما خبری از فعال شدن کاربری بنده نیست لطفا پیگیری فرمایید 
> دم عیدی سرمان شلوغه و بدون دسترسی به انجمن کار ها راه نمیفته 
> با سپاس


جناب محمدی شما ده روز صبر کردین در حالی همون موقع باید از بخش ارتباط با ما پیام میدادین ولی از دیروز سه بار در بخش ارتباط ما پیام دادین و دوبار اینجا پست گذاشتید!
من در ایمیل جوابتان را دادم همانجا لطفا اطلاعات بفرستید.
مشکلات کاربری باید از ارتباط با ما پیگیری بفرمایید لطفا در این تاپیک دیگه کسی ادامه نده.

----------

